# Seat Covers



## 1996Altima (Sep 1, 2005)

Does anyone know of a decent quality seat cover for the 96 Altima's that fit correctly. I have found a few places on the net that custom fit thier covers but they cost almost $200.00 per seat!! A little more than I wanted to spend for seat covers.


----------



## tm_94altima (Aug 12, 2005)

If you want seat covers just go to Wal-Mart or Autozone. Don't get the NOS or any of the other ones that ricers and high schoolers put on their car. Seat covers are more for protecting the seats, if you are interested in upgrading the look go to Corbeau, Sparco, or other seat makers.


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

katzkin makes very nice seat covers.


----------



## callMeYourKiller (Jul 19, 2005)

i have some walmart seat covers and they fit really bad.
you could look for some racing seats on ebay. thats what im going to do.
i saw some slightly used, but like new, seats sell on ebay for $130 the other day.
too bad i dont have money to spend right now.


----------



## 1996Altima (Sep 1, 2005)

callMeYourKiller said:


> i have some walmart seat covers and they fit really bad.
> you could look for some racing seats on ebay. thats what im going to do.
> i saw some slightly used, but like new, seats sell on ebay for $130 the other day.
> too bad i dont have money to spend right now.


Yeah, thats the problems I have been running into as well, Walmarts seat covers fit about as well as a condom on a horses .... oh well you get the idea! I am all for protecting the seat but it's got to look and fit somewhat decent.


----------



## Acceler8ter (Feb 5, 2005)

1996Altima said:


> Does anyone know of a decent quality seat cover for the 96 Altima's that fit correctly. I have found a few places on the net that custom fit thier covers but they cost almost $200.00 per seat!! A little more than I wanted to spend for seat covers.


Jesus! You can get brand new racing seats for that price. Maybe you should consider getting some, they are quite comfy and keep you from moving around during turning and such. But then again... I don't know what your plans for your car are.


----------

